# Bathing Your Golden



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

I wanted to know what everybody else does in the winter time with their Goldens. Also, do you bathe your dogs inside or outside? (I wash mine outside) Is it difficult to wash them in a bath tub? My male dog has arthritis, and bathing him in cold water has been getting more irritating for him unless it is really hot outside. I kind of thought that getting him in a bath tub might be difficult for him to do, he's a really large dog. Both my goldens love to roll around in mud and anything that makes them dirty and stinky. (I let them because they seem to have so much fun) I'm going to take them to Petco to get a nice grooming, but I was just curious what everybody elses opinions were.
Oh, and anybody have any favorite shampoos they use? How do you get that really shiny and silky coat you see on dog shows? I'm guessing that means hours of grooming and alot of products?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bathe Molly in the bathtub with a pet shower head. Since she is only 51 pounds, I can easily lift her into the tub. My favorite combination of shampoo and conditioner that I have tried is Isle of Dogs #10 (shampoo) and #51 (conditioner). It makes her coat so soft and smooth.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden_Dog_Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

I wash Wyatt with Ivory dish soap and then conditioner! The dish soap is safe on his skin and it helps with his dry spots. It also is one of the only soaps I have used that doesn't leave him with an overpowering wet dog smell after!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been bathing Rose in the bathtub from day one. She absolutely loves it - especially the shower. In the winter time I bathe her right after she goes outside to make sure she doesn't have to go for another 3 to 4 hours and give her enough time to dry. 
She is now 56 lbs at 6 months. However I only bathe her once a month unless she goes to the farm and decides to play with the horses and alpacas and come home stinking! :doh:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I did the same as Claudia. From day one Wyatt has been bathed in our tub. He is 90 lbs and still has no problem fitting in our tub


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i have to bathe chloe in the bathtub. I tried once to bathe her outside and this was the result:









she managed to break of out the leash, get behind the trees and roll in the mud. :doh: 

at least she had a good time... well until i made her take a real bath


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

fluffygoldens said:


> I wanted to know what everybody else does in the winter time with their Goldens. Also, do you bathe your dogs inside or outside? (I wash mine outside) Is it difficult to wash them in a bath tub? My male dog has arthritis, and bathing him in cold water has been getting more irritating for him unless it is really hot outside. I kind of thought that getting him in a bath tub might be difficult for him to do, he's a really large dog. Both my goldens love to roll around in mud and anything that makes them dirty and stinky. (I let them because they seem to have so much fun) I'm going to take them to Petco to get a nice grooming, but I was just curious what everybody elses opinions were.
> Oh, and anybody have any favorite shampoos they use? How do you get that really shiny and silky coat you see on dog shows? I'm guessing that means hours of grooming and alot of products?


I don' want my Goldens to scratch the enamel in the bathtub.
I have a hose in the walk in shower and I take care of them there.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a pet sprayer in the tub. Cookie is a mud loving dog, so unless the ground is frozen, she ends up in the tub at least once each weekend. 

At Petco, I also bought a little plastic strainer to go over the drain. It keeps most of the fur and leaves, etc.. from clogging up the drain.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bathtub. I know from working outside the water from the hose is way too cold on me so I would never bathe my dog in it.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

ive been giving chester a bath in the tub since day one. he gets a bath every few weeks sometimes 2 or 3 depends how much he smells or if he even smells at all. i brush everyday and take out all the shedding hair. he loves the water at first but once he's in there for a long time he just stands stiff as a board and wont even move lol.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My tub is way too big and high to get Max into, so he goes into the shower with me. Hand held shower head works very well. I'm gonna try the Ivory soap thing, cuz the wet dog smell is not wonderful! 

He gets a bath about once a month, he takes bloody forever to dry, so I try to do it when he's been out and won't need to go back for a while.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Poppy visits the tub on a daily basis unless we stay in 100% white snow... which is not very often. Most of the time she just gets a rinse but once in a while she gets the whole shampoo thing.

Our tub is on legs and is on a small platform which is a few inches higher than the floor, so the rim is quite high. Poppy puts her front paws on the rim and I give her a lift up. It works very well. I always give her a treat afterwards so the mere mention of "bath" makes her happy!

I find that wrapping her in blankets afterwards speeds up the drying process considerably. Like wrapping a woman's hair in a towel after a shampoo... if you're a woman with long hair, you know what I mean!


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I bring Rain into work once a month and give her a bath. Much easier then at home. Besides it being a vet hospital we also do baths so we have bath cages and dryers, so she can dry while I'm working  I forgot the brand of shampoo we use, but I use the scent Mango and peach


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Krys! said:


> i have to bathe chloe in the bathtub. I tried once to bathe her outside and this was the result:
> 
> View attachment 122815
> 
> ...


Oh my word!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the quick responses! I never realized how many bathe their dogs in their tub/shower. If the family's on board, I would like to try it! Washing them outside is really annoying. Not only are there so many distracting things, but they always love to roll around in the grass right after I wash them.  I'll definitely look for one of those strainers at Petco. Any ways to help dry your Goldens fur faster? I usually just towel dry and walk them, what do you guys do? I never thought about wrapping them in a towel, but that's a good idea! The reason I'm asking is because I know this will come up if I ask the family. lol.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha, this is a picture of Ginger who just got rinsed in our carport.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I wrap Max in towels and rub rub rub. I use the blow dryer for as long as he'll tolerate it, then rub rub some more, and then let him rest in the bedroom with the ceiling fan on. Then I brush him out, and use the blow dryer, and the rest is just air dry


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

We just gave Vinnie a bath tonight. He voluntarily gets in the tub on his own. I'm still using up the puppy shampoo I got for him. He lets me blow dry too.















Ain't he purdy! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> We just gave Vinnie a bath tonight. He voluntarily gets in the tub on his own. I'm still using up the puppy shampoo I got for him. He lets me blow dry too.
> 
> View attachment 122834
> View attachment 122835
> ...


Wow! Do you trim his fur? He's beautiful! I try my best with mine. My dogs front chest fur is so poofy and fluffy, how did you get it so thin looking?


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

fluffygoldens said:


> Wow! Do you trim his fur? He's beautiful! I try my best with mine. My dogs front chest fur is so poofy and fluffy, how did you get it so thin looking?


I've never trimmed him and don't ever plan to but he's only 8 months so he doesn't have his full coat yet. Thank you for the compliment!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just bought a small shop vac at Walmart for $19.99. Last night both dogs got a bath. I used the Happy Hoodie on their ears and dried them with the shop vac. It worked so fast I was amazed. I'll never give another bath without using it.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just bought a small shop vac at Walmart for $19.99. Last night both dogs got a bath. I used the Happy Hoodie on their ears and dried them with the shop vac. It worked so fast I was amazed. I'll never give another bath without using it.


Interesting! I think I might try that. With my dogs long and thick fur it takes forever to dry. That would be wonderful if it works fast! I would probably get the happy hoodie as well, my pups don't even like the hair dryer.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

because of the darn cold tile in the bathroom I had installed in a wall heat fan. When Rose takes a bath I put her huge beach towels(she hijacked all of them) on the floor and against the wall. Before she gets out I let her play with the water going down the drain while I run my hands thru her coat to get most of the water off. I put the towel on and rub before she gets out. I let her shake and rub rub rub. She then lays down on the towel and I comb her no matter how much she sticks her tongue out at me.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We bath Bear in the tub. Our outside water is icy and I want happy bath time since our last dog hated bath time. Bear is getting more courageous as he ages regarding climbing in the tub and playing with the water. I want to get a recirculating bathing system so it's easier. I hate hand washing. Lol!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

In the tub, every week or two. When she starts to smell, it's time.

I dry her with the same model of Shop Vac Bentlysmom uses, and she's 99% dry after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> In the tub, every week or two. When she starts to smell, it's time.
> 
> I dry her with the same model of Shop Vac Bentlysmom uses, and she's 99% dry after about 20 minutes.


I don't think it took a full 10 minutes to dry Ky with it and she has a very thick undercoat. Did you use the extra blue (flat) filter? I didn't at first but I tried it and got better air.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I don't think it took a full 10 minutes to dry Ky with it and she has a very thick undercoat. Did you use the extra blue (flat) filter? I didn't at first but I tried it and got better air.


I will try that. I'm also thinking about taking the base off, and just setting it in a small box when I'm using it to get better air flow.


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just bought a small shop vac at Walmart for $19.99. Last night both dogs got a bath. I used the Happy Hoodie on their ears and dried them with the shop vac. It worked so fast I was amazed. I'll never give another bath without using it.


Sorry to be a bother, but is this the shop vac you're referring to? If you'd be as kind as to tell me the Brand/model, so I can find it next time I venture out? Thanks!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

darealsunny said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but is this the shop vac you're referring to? If you'd be as kind as to tell me the Brand/model, so I can find it next time I venture out? Thanks!


No. That isn't the one, 

It was discussed in this thread: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=123400


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Hummm wonder if my DH's bigger shop vac would work too? He was given one for Christmas a few years ago and it is still in the box, never used. I have a dog stand dryer for my toy dogs, but it just doesn't work for the goldens, so I attemp to dry them as much as possible, blow dry until they get too ancy to continue then keep them in the house until they are dry. Would love a drier that put out more air to get to the skin on those thick coats. Guess it is time to pull it out of the box and see what the air flow does. Says it has 3 speeds, so perhaps the lowest would not be too much. Think the hose is long enough I can leave the motor outside the bathroom so the noise isn't too scary for them. Need to try this weekend, mine stink to high-heavens right now.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

I take my two to a local doggie daycare that rents out their wash facilities to the public. They provide the hot water, shampoo, conditioner, towels, treats and a forced air hose that blows the water out of thier coats! They also provide treats and all the clean up! I cant bend over my tub long enough to bathe 2 dogs...my back would revolt! This is at waist level with steps leading up to it, the dogs just climb in!

17.50 each with a discount for multiple dogs in the same tub! Going there today with my Mom, I booked both tubs so we could wash both sets of dogs!

They are going to be thrilled when they figure out their friends did not come over to play but for the dreaded "Christmas bath"...my two will likely undo all my hard work by rolling in our muddy back yard betwen now and the 25th :doh:

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

MurphyDawg said:


> ...my two will likely undo all my hard work by rolling in our muddy back yard between now and the 25th :doh:
> 
> Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


This made me smile  The first thing my dogs do is get dirty. It's like they're saying, "Ewww, get the clean off me hurry!!"


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great thread! Loved some of the pics.

I installed a hand held shower head in my spare bathroom so that I could wash my pups if I decided to at the house. Both do decently well, my golden better than my lab. My lab is much easier to dry off though that's for sure.

I haven't tried blow drying them yet, might have to see if they will let me. Right now the worse part is after I am done towel drying them they do their usual spaz run for about 30 minutes through the house and want to rub on everything. Also it never fails in the winter after giving them a bath they want to go outside to go potty. Very nervous letting them out in the snow when they are still wet.

Lately I have been taking them to a local dog groomer just cause of simplicity. It's about $40 for my lab and around $50 for my golden. They trim them, brush them, get the knots out and I pick them up hours later looking pretty as every and dry I don't have to deal with dog hair in my bathroom drain or on the walls, floors, couch...everywhere LOL


Bailey right after getting home from groomers. 









Funny face!


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Summers first bath at home.


----------

